# Fact or Fiction: Voshon Lenard



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Voshon Lenard will lead the Denver Nuggets past the first-round of the 05-06 playoffs?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Lead? I'm going to say no. Contribute as the starting 2 guard on a team that will make it past the first round? Yes. I might've missed something, but I just didn't see him as a veteran leader to the team when he did play. I think Melo loves the role of being the leader, and it sounds like he's done some growing up, so he should be plenty ready to handle that responsibility this year.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> Voshon Lenard will lead the Denver Nuggets past the first-round of the 05-06 playoffs?


*Fiction*

I have little faith in Voshon. I just want him to play average defense (He seems subpar to me on D) and hit his 3 point shots. Which we know he can do. It will be interesting to see if his game is back or if he still has any rust. I haven't heard much about his game over the summer. Maybe we will hear something about Vo after the Nuggets Scrimmage at Air Force Academy.

One good thing though about this season, is that there are other players that will be vying for minutes at the SG position. So Voshon is going to need to play well. Hodge, Buckner, Johnson, and Person all can play the SG spot.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

FICTION
Dermarr Johnson is our man, voshon cant play defence and is getting old.
we need someone young to provide a spark at the defensive end.
and dermarr isnt a bad 3 point shooter himself


----------



## melo4mvp (Sep 27, 2005)

i agree smithys1510, dermarr is one of my favourite players


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I'm not really weighing in here, but...

Does anyone remember the 32 point quarter that Vo had against the Warriors two seasons ago? 

He can score with ease, but I can't stand it when he thinks he's unstopable and fires up those darn fade aways and then fades to the bench b/c he cools off when he starts with that garbage.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

hes got superstar abilities in the new nba live that comes standard. It looks just like him. you hit the button and hit shoot and it looks just like him, form and everything swish. He rounds us out offensively, defensively well......


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> hes got superstar abilities in the new nba live that comes standard. It looks just like him. you hit the button and hit shoot and it looks just like him, form and everything swish. He rounds us out offensively, defensively well......


I'm not even sure why his defense is so bad. Is it because he's just to slow? Also besides his defense his ability to finish at the rim is really lacking. If he could add those two components to his all around game he would be a border line all star player IMO.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> I'm not even sure why his defense is so bad. Is it because he's just to slow? Also besides his defense his ability to finish at the rim is really lacking. If he could add those two components to his all around game he would be a border line all star player IMO.


really fast guys can be poor defenders, defense is a skill which is aided by speed obviously. slow guys obviously are going to have problems defensively. He gets blown by, it happens, luckily we have several swatters to contend the shots. Lenard isnt all that fast, but he isnt the slowest guy in the league either. He just doesnt have that defensive skill


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> really fast guys can be poor defenders, defense is a skill which is aided by speed obviously. slow guys obviously are going to have problems defensively. He gets blown by, it happens, luckily we have several swatters to contend the shots. Lenard isnt all that fast, but he isnt the slowest guy in the league either. He just doesnt have that defensive skill


I suppose your right. And I'm not saying he is the slowest guy in the game. however he is coming up in age and probably won't ever be a complete player. It will be interesting to see how Vo bounces back this year after being out for a full season. Anyone know how many years Vo has on his contract with the Nuggets?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Thought this image should go in this thread as well. Vo as of yesterday!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Vo has this season left on his deal for $3.2 million I think...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> Vo has this season left on his deal for $3.2 million I think...


Not bad at all...... I'm sure Vo will be gone after this season then. Unless he plays great border line all star. Vo does make this team better though. He has the ability to stretch out a defense and can put the ball on the floor.

Thanks for the info tobin.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I really don't mind having Vo on the team. I like his presence on the break. He often will hit 3's from the corner like DerMarr attempted to do last year. 

Hopefully he'll have some huge nights that will put Denver way over the 100 point mark inroute to some impressive victories. 

The guy is underrated inside. Teams fall asleep on him when he's not on the arc and he can hit some layups with backdoor passes. 

He hopefully will average around 12 ppg and shoot around the 40% mark from 3 land.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I really think Voshon adds to the team, *but only if he plays within himself*, something he didn't do consistently the year before last. One thing he can do - and one thing we need - is stretch the defense. There's times when he's unbelievable from the arc. Unfortunately, he is pretty streaky - he's an effective yet pretty inconsistent three-point shooter, if that's makes any sense. Voshon really starts to hurt this team when he tries to create offense for himself and refuses to pass, which happens more than you'd think. If he wants to fill his role as a three-point shooter who plays off, and participates in, ball movement, I'd love to have him. Otherwise, he can move the hell on. Also, he'll need to buy into the idea of defense, because he was absolutely torched at times the year before last. 

In a broader sense, I'd rather forget about Voshon and just leave the position to DerMarr and the committee. I'm not sure what the coaching staff has against DerMarr. He was one of three players on the team (along with Carmelo and Andre) who were able to consistently penetrate the defense and score, or create opportunities for others. On top of that, he's got a nice stroke from downtown, in addition to having great length at the two, and ability to play three. If someone would really give him a chance to develop, I think he could be an above-average shooting guard in the league, as long as he commits himself to defense.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I really think Voshon adds to the team, *but only if he plays within himself*, something he didn't do consistently the year before last. One thing he can do - and one thing we need - is stretch the defense. There's times when he's unbelievable from the arc. Unfortunately, he is pretty streaky - he's an effective yet pretty inconsistent three-point shooter, if that's makes any sense. Voshon really starts to hurt this team when he tries to create offense for himself and refuses to pass, which happens more than you'd think. If he wants to fill his role as a three-point shooter who plays off, and participates in, ball movement, I'd love to have him. Otherwise, he can move the hell on. Also, he'll need to buy into the idea of defense, because he was absolutely torched at times the year before last.
> 
> In a broader sense, I'd rather forget about Voshon and just leave the position to DerMarr and the committee. I'm not sure what the coaching staff has against DerMarr. He was one of three players on the team (along with Carmelo and Andre) who were able to consistently penetrate the defense and score, or create opportunities for others. On top of that, he's got a nice stroke from downtown, in addition to having great length at the two, and ability to play three. If someone would really give him a chance to develop, I think he could be an above-average shooting guard in the league, as long as he commits himself to defense.


Good post. I pretty much agree with you 100 percent!


----------

